# Broken Ankle - Help for Boots and Bindings



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Nearly all of your ankle protection is going to happen in the boot. You want a boot stiff enough that it can act like a brace when it's on and give some support to your ankle.

Bindings are important, but boots are much more important for this type of problem. That's the reason this post ignores your binding question and addresses the boot. 

What boot do you have, the Raider?

The DC status boot is focus (dual) boa and stiff as hell. I've got a pair and have never ever put on a stiffer boot in my life. The DC Core Allegiance is also real stiff, and also focus boa.

I've got a friend who tore his achilles tendon in the spring and is planning on using them for boarding this winter.

My favorite is the Vans Cirro, but it's mid flex - good support, but you'll want more.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, bindings are important too, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I had k2 raider Boa my first season. They are very soft and offered me little support. So i got me some Vans Contras.. One of the stiffest boots out there, comfy, not too bulky... After a couple rides they very comfy and i love the boa on them. Burton driver x and soloman f22 also regarded as some of the stiffer boots out there.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Stiffer boots are definitly the way to go. Some boots will come with an internal bracing system in their liners. I screwed up my ankle too 2 seasons ago and I used a sport ankle brace in my boot while riding to give myself a little extra protection.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

*32*

hey dude i have to recommend two things. First i have to tell you two years ago i tore my exterior ligament free from the bone in my ankle. Ok no advice .... my snowboard doctor recommended and so i bough this x brace that is low profile and fits nicely in the boot. I also ride 32 boots witch have a great side to side support giving the ankle great lateral movement with out twisting in anyway.

Good luck bro and one more thing .... excercise that ankle the muscles will make up for the lack of bone support. peace


----------

